# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Lời khuyên khi về nhà chồng

## dungtran

Mẹ cô dâu có một số quan điểm cổ hủ về hôn nhân.
> Những khoảnh khắc hài hước trong đám cưới/ Miễn trả lại/ Trả lại 50 xu

Bà dạy con gái:

- Đừng bao giờ để chồng con nhìn thấy con hoàn toàn khỏa thân - bà khuyên - bao giờ con cũng phải mang một thứ gì đó trên người.

- Vâng thưa mẹ - cô gái vâng lời đáp.

Sau khi cưới hai tuần, cô gái cùng chồng sắp sửa lên giường thì anh chồng hỏi:

- Em yêu, trong gia đình em có ai bị tâm thần không đấy?

- Theo em biết thì không - cô gái trả lời - tại sao anh lại hỏi như vậy?

- Có đấy - anh chồng đáp - Chúng mình cưới nhau đã được hai tuần lễ vậy mà đêm nào em cũng đội cái mũ tồi tệ ấy lúc nằm trên giường.

----------


## cuumuoi51

Phần đúng và có phần sai!!!

----------


## tent852

Up phụ cho bạn lên đầu nè ....

----------


## saigonmua

mình đọc mà chưa hiểu cho  lắm

----------

